# What's wrong with my platy, please?



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I've just noticed one of my platies has some kind of problem with her rear-end, in front of her anal fin. It's all red. It looks like her insides are spilling out. I attach photos. 

All of my fish (5 adult platies, 1 baby platy, 6 pristellas, 5 trilineatus cories, 3 habrosus cories and 1 apple snail) were moved into a new 165-litre tank on 24 September. They were stuck in a bucket before being put into the new tank, so they were put under stress then. Last water change (25%) was on Sunday 3 October. There's been no ammonia or nitrite detected since the move (old filter media moved into new tank). She has been hanging up the top, but doesn't otherwise seem in distress. Temperature is 24.8C. They are fed flakes and the cories get sinking pellets and wafers.

Can anyone tell me what is wrong with her and what I should do? Thanks.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

That happened to my female platy after she gave birth. It started getting fuzzy like it was "rotting" then it fell off. She was completely fine and it hasn't happened since. I'm not an expert or anything though, so I'd definitely get other opinions. Hope this helps ease your stress a little.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I hope it is something normal but it certainly looks nasty and she is hanging up the top so I'm worried about her.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I rang the fish shop and the guy said it could be a prolapse and I should euthanize her. I have googled some more but not a lot of information came up. Does anyone have any experience of prolapse? Is there any hope for recovery? How do I know if I should euthanize her? I don't want to if there's a hope she'll recover, but I don't want her to suffer, either.....


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

From what I have read on this, you could try fasting her for a day or two and then feeding veggies to try to clear out her digestive tract a bit. Is she still eating at all? Poor little girl. I hope someone else with more information and experience comes along soon. I hope things work out for your fish, Tanker.


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

It definitely looks like prolapse, but I have never seen it in fish myself. Prolapse, if not severe can sometimes be corrected with surgery but that's not really an option for a tiny fish.

Feeding veggies may help but if the intestines are actually pushed outside the body they will eventually die and cause the fish to be come septic.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

I don't know if it's her intestines or something to do with her reproductive system. I know nothing about fish anatomy. 

I moved her to my spare tank because the guy in the shop said she might get picked on if she's weak. I'm not sure if she's been eating. I don't really watch that everyone is eating and I only noticed her problem today. I've left the light off in the spare tank so she can be calm. I did put some flakes in, but I don't know if she ate any because the light is off. 

I'll see how she looks tomorrow (I hope the move won't finish her off) and make a decision if she seems worse. If it is a prolapse, I don't see how it can repair itself. Basically, it'd need to be pushed back in, I think, and that isn't feasible in a little fish.


----------



## bailey (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your platy. It's a prolapse. I have seen this in a couple of platys that I had. In my experience, there hasn't been anything that could remedy the problem. Also, the prolapse just gets worse overtime and the fish appear to suffer.
If she's still eating, you'll have to see if the prolapse is preventing her from pooping.
In my opinion, having been through this, I think it's best for the fish to euthanize her.


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

I've never encountered this before, so I can't diagnose. Does she still eat and act normal otherwise?


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

I woke up to find her dead. RIP platy.

I found it very hard to make the decision to euthanize. Hopefully, next time there is a situation like this, I'll be able to assess better what the outcome is going to be and not hesitate. 

Thanks again for the help, everyone. Bailey, I'll definitely know if I ever encounter a prolapse again that you and the fish shop guy are right about the prognosis for prolapse. Hopefully it isn't a common complaint and I won't come across it again. :-(


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sorry about your Platy Tanker. It sounds like nature took its course quickly and hopefully she did not suffer much. I know I'd be very conflicted if I ever thought I might have to euthanize a fish.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Ponyo. It would have been easier if she had been acting poorly, but she actually seemed quite normal other than sitting up the top of the tank. She wasn't breathing hard or rolling on her side or doing any of those things that tell you that a fish is likely to die.


----------



## bailey (Sep 27, 2010)

tanker,
I'm sorry to hear that your fish passed away. Either way, it's not easy.


----------

